# Physical feelings related to DP



## voidversion (Nov 7, 2012)

Does anyone have strange physical sensations? Please explain them. I want to know if I might have something else wrong or just the DP. Do you feel like your head has pressure? Mine feels like an expanding balloon is inside my head making it feel full and numb almost like if I got hit I wouldn't feel it. I feel like my blood pressure is lower than it was before this condition set in. I feel like the Icy part of icyhot is poured on me sometimes usually on my arms. My hands sometimes tingle. I am mainly curious about the head pressure though. Mine is consistantly there making it so hard to think like I'm blocked from my thoughts but not just like a metaphor also physically.


----------



## falcontk (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a constant throb (faint, yet existent) in my head. I've always had that since I can remember, so I figured that's just my brain working at things. If my anxiety is off the roof, then I can feel it more. Besides that, I don't get much "physical" symptoms. Don't try to fret about it. It's hard because you want to focus on it, but that's something else you don't want to worry about.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i feel disconnected from my body, like my limbs aren't attached, and i don't feel pain that much.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I think I get what you mean about the head pressure thing. It feels like the air inside the skull is expanding and almost pulling the head backwards. Not sure if that's what you meant or not.

Other physical symptoms I get are occasional twitches and lack of feeling in my body as a whole, but especially my legs so I never feel like I'm walking. Like livinginhell333, I also don't really feel pain. I mean, I know when there's a touching sensation that supposedly hurts, but it doesn't register in my brain so I can't connect to the pain that it usually brings. Difficult to explain so this probably makes no sense :S


----------



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

I get muscle twitches too quite often.. i also have constant noise in my ears , and strange blurred vision any one else?


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey well mine is feeling unreal but the worst is feeling dizzy off balance lightheaded i can actually deal with the feeling unreal its the feeling lighteaded that gets to me really bad anyone else have this feeling ?


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

voidversion said:


> Does anyone have strange physical sensations? Please explain them. I want to know if I might have something else wrong or just the DP. Do you feel like your head has pressure? Mine feels like an expanding balloon is inside my head making it feel full and numb almost like if I got hit I wouldn't feel it. I feel like my blood pressure is lower than it was before this condition set in. I feel like the Icy part of icyhot is poured on me sometimes usually on my arms. My hands sometimes tingle. I am mainly curious about the head pressure though. Mine is consistantly there making it so hard to think like I'm blocked from my thoughts but not just like a metaphor also physically.


i know exactly what your talking about it would happen to me when I went on walks and its hard to believe it all comes just from anxiety but common sense says it does. Also my hair falls out because of the anxiety and I'm very pale because of the stress, when I work out do push ups etc my eyes get really blood shot and I get off balance so DP does have serious physical consequences even though its a psychological disorder.


----------

